# -

## madwords

*13.09.2009:
    .* 
         . (    .    -        ) 
        .         .
    ,           :  *     4 .*
 17         .   20 .  "  "             .   , ,  "           .     ". *      , ,       .  .*
     ()    1,8  ( )         ,     .   -       .     ,      .           , , ,   -  "".      -    ,      .         ,      ,     .       ,    ,  ,     .      . ,    80 -  . ,   ,      ,       ,    . *     .*
      ,    .   -    ,     ,   ,      .    .    -  . ,      -    - .     .     ,  ,     .    ,  ,   .    1  ,        ,      ,      . *    .*
  ,         .
         50   .    ,     ,    ,       .
   ,     200   ,   .    1909 ,       1809-.          -    200-.          ,      . 
   ""     . ,     "-  ",       ,     ;  ,         -   -   ,   : " ,    " -         "".  *   :*           ,        8       5    ,        . (  ,   ,     )   ,     ,          . (  ,   ,      -  )               ,     (  )     2, 5

----------


## admin

> , ,       .  .

         ,   ,   ,  .
 ,        .

----------


## nickeler

*fragov*,  , .,  ...    ,      .   ,    ,    !    :  "  ... " .
   !    ,  ! ,   .

----------


## Mihey

...  ,         ....
 )

----------


## nickeler

:     ....  ...  ³   ", ...... ,  ,  -... ......,  .    ."

----------


## laithemmer

> .
>      .

      !!   !  
...   ,        4 )))) **:      ,     ?  -?  ?

----------


## Meladon

> **

----------


## nickeler

*Meladon*, ,     !           .... ()

----------


## nickeler

> ,  Meladon        .

         ....  , ,   ...   ,  .... **,    ?    ,   ...       .         ,   !!!!

----------


## Olio

*nickeler*,   ? ,      ,     ?

----------


## nickeler

> ,

   !   .  

> -  , :,   ?

     ,  ....

----------


## sharasha

,        4- ?!!!
    ,    ?!!!))))

----------


## Olio

> .

    )))   

> 

  ,        - ...

----------


## Tail

> ,        4- ?!!!
>     ,    ?!!!))))

     ?     5

----------


## admin

> ?     5

  ͳ  4, 1574  4

----------


## sharasha

> ͳ  4, 1574  4

      ,   ,   , , 8 .!)))

----------


## Elen_Ka



----------


## nickeler

*Elen_Ka*,    .   , , .   -    .   ,          .

----------


## nickeler

**,      ...    ... ...

----------


## Stanley*

> \, .. ..., \..

   !    - .

----------


## Adisaleme

,    : -,   , ,    ?       ! -,    ,   ,         .    ?   !  (   ) -   , (   ,    ),   () -        ,   .

----------

> (   ) -   , (   ,    )

  !               ,   ,    ,  ,  䳿,     .
            ,        -   .   ,      .      . 
     , -.         ,       (, , , , , , , ,  ,  ,   )  쳺   .

----------


## Adisaleme

> - .

    !!!! :)     ? :))
  ! :)

----------


## Adisaleme

**,      !     , ,   .   ,    . ,  ,    .     , ,         -  .   -     ,      ,  ,   ,    ! :)   

> ,    .

  , .       ,       .  ,  .   ,     -   ....  -    -   ,  ,    , ,    -  .   . , ,     !

----------


## Adisaleme

, - ,   ,      ,    - ?      ,    ,       . (    ),           ,  "  "      .              ... :) , ,   ?

----------


## 23q

"  "  !    .      ,       !  !

----------


## Sky

""  "" ))

----------


## Olio

> ""

   ,        )))

----------

